# Live-Linux mit ext4, truecrypt und partimage auf USB-Stick

## schachti

Kann jemand ein Live-Linux empfehlen, das sich bootfähig auf einem 4-GB-USB-Stick installieren lässt und einen einigermaßen aktuellen Kernel mit ext4-Support sowie truecrypt und partimage mitbringt? Habe schon SystemRescueCD (booten von USB klappt nicht) und Slax (alter Kernel ohne ext4) erfolglos ausprobiert...

----------

## disi

Ich habe hier SystemRescueCD 2.3 auf meinem 4GB USB Stick (X tut nicht, weil die Karte nicht unterstuetzt ist) aber ich kann auf Konsole booten. Dafuer muss ich den Alternativen Kernel mit 'ohne X' nehmen.

Kannst du bei Slax nachtraeglich den Kernel aktualisieren etc. und Partimage auf dem USb Stick installieren?

http://www.slax.org/build.php

ext4 support!: http://www.slax.org/forum.php?action=view&parentID=40460

----------

## schachti

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ich habe hier SystemRescueCD 2.3 auf meinem 4GB USB Stick (X tut nicht, weil die Karte nicht unterstuetzt ist) aber ich kann auf Konsole booten. Dafuer muss ich den Alternativen Kernel mit 'ohne X' nehmen.

 

Hab's lange probiert, ich komme noch nicht mal in's Bootloader-Menü (ich habe nur einen leeren, schwarzen Bildschirm mit blinkendem Cursor). Mit Slax konnte ich hingegen problemlos einen bootfähigen Stick erstellen...

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kannst du bei Slax nachtraeglich den Kernel aktualisieren etc. und Partimage auf dem USb Stick installieren?
> 
> http://www.slax.org/build.php
> ...

 

Truecrypt hatte ich dabei, das gibt's als Modul. Einen aktuellen Kernel leider nicht, der ist auf Stand 2.6.27.

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ext4 support!: http://www.slax.org/forum.php?action=view&parentID=40460
> 
> 

 

Nach allem was ich so gelesen habe hat sich seit 2.6.27 viel getan bei ext4 - ich würde nur ungerne mit einem alten Kernel, der womöglich noch Bugs im ext4-Code enthält, meine Daten schreddern.  :Wink:    Außerdem widerstrebt es mir, vorher mit tune2fs an meinem Backup-Medium herumzumanipilueren... Letztlich suche ich nach einer Lösung, die einfach out-of-the-box läuft - mit dem Stick sollen alle paar Monate mal Backups von den (mit Truecrypt verschlüsselten) Systempartitionen unserer Rechner erstellt und/oder zurückgespielt werden, da möchte ich zum einen nicht viel Zeit investieren müssen, zum anderen sollen auch andere Personen mit schlechteren Linux-Kenntnissen damit zurechtkommen.

----------

## disi

Kann man nicht das Gentoo minimal cd image auf einen USB-Stick dd'n (habs noch nicht versucht)?

----------

## schachti

Da ist die Frage, ob truecrypt dabei ist...

----------

## py-ro

Nimm das Spec-File + Catalyst und lass die eine LiveCD mit Truecrypt bauen.   :Cool: 

----------

## doedel

Ich habe mir als "rescue"-System einen Stick mit Debian drauf installiert, dank initrd und UUIDs bootet das Teil in nahezu jeder HDD/CD/Stick konfiguration. 

Ext2/3 als Dateisystem auf einem Stick ist zwar nicht allzugesund für die Speicherchips, aber bei <5 Euro für einen 4gb Stick tuts das schon  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

ok, ich hatte gehofft, dass es mit einer out-of-the-box-Lösung klappt, dann muss ich wohl wirklich selbst Hand anlegen...

----------

